# Wonder Woman Vs Asura



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 26, 2012)

what the title says


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 26, 2012)

Alright, now this is pretty interesting.

One thing Asura needs to avoid at all costs though is the Godwave.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 26, 2012)

definitely, although I would believe that once we get on to vajra asura (the six armed form) he should be able to out power her physically.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 26, 2012)

She has reactions clsoe to Superman's reactions which makes her pretty damn fast, she should be able to outspeed him, and if this is post-mantra reactor he should be capable of keeping up with her. Godwave allows her to kick his ass though, but if Asura gets a punch off he crushes her. By the way Post-Mantra Asura's six Vajra Arms turn into Mantra Asura's Arms +4 more which have a huge increase in power (capable of effortlessly destroying Gohma Viltra, though having a hard time against Core Viltra.)


----------



## eaebiakuya (Apr 26, 2012)

Gomu said:


> She has reactions clsoe to Superman's reactions which makes her pretty damn fast, she should be able to outspeed him, and if this is post-mantra reactor he should be capable of keeping up with her. Godwave allows her to kick his ass though, but if Asura gets a punch off he crushes her. By the way Post-Mantra Asura's six Vajra Arms turn into Mantra Asura's Arms +4 more which have a huge increase in power (capable of effortlessly destroying Gohma Viltra, though having a hard time against Core Viltra.)



In a issue is said she has better reactions than Superman. Superman has only better raw speed.


----------



## Glued (Apr 26, 2012)

Who is Asura?


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 26, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Who is Asura?



Protagonist of one of the shittiest vidya games ever created.

Basically he yells and punches out planet-sized enemies and yells some more. And sprouts extra arms and all kinds of other really incredibly awful shit.

Wonder Woman's victory here is contingent upon how well she can mash buttons in response to command prompts. Though if she paid money for this, she has already lost by default.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 26, 2012)

niku you seem very upset , tell me your problems.



Ben Grimm said:


> Who is Asura?


asura from asura's wrath
a demigod who is FTL, has a destructive capacity/strength ranging from continental at base to star+ in his destructor form has not hax to speak of but was able to destroy a dimension bust with his fist, oh and has long range ki type blast that he create from his fist, and that's about it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 26, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> niku you seem very upset , tell me your problems.



I was waiting for Asura's Wrath to come out for years, enchanted by the awe-inspiring visuals- as I know so many others were -and what it actually turned out to be was like a gigantic flaming middle finger from space crushing me down through the Earth.

Do you have any idea what that feels like?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Who is Asura?



He is a demigod who was betrayed by his allies.  They killed his wife, and kidnapped his daughter so they could bring about a "Great Rebirth".  Their leader killed him, but he only came back 12,000 years later through anger alone.

When he came back the first time, he managed to kill one of the Demigods, who had grown close to the size of a planet.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 26, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I was waiting for Asura's Wrath to come out for years, enchanted by the tantalizing visuals- as I know so many others were -and what it actually turned out to be was like a gigantic flaming middle finger from space crushing me down through the Earth.
> 
> Do you have any idea what that feels like?


nope I assure you know but it does sound like you want much more gameplay, than the game feature, if that is so the DLC made it worthy specially the street fighter ones


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I was waiting for Asura's Wrath to come out for years, enchanted by the awe-inspiring visuals- as I know so many others were -and what it actually turned out to be was like a gigantic flaming middle finger from space crushing me down through the Earth.
> 
> Do you have any idea what that feels like?



You just have no appreciation for the nature of the story line.


----------



## Glued (Apr 26, 2012)

Wonder Woman when protecting Zeus as he charged up, was able to stop multiple shards from the Shattered God. Each Shard according to her had light of a small star. She also blocked a fireball charged up by all the Olympian Gods. She blocked punches from Pele, Hawaiian Goddess of Violence, who she states is punches harder than Superman.

However her best strength feat is pulling earth with the help of Superman and Martian Manhunter


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 26, 2012)

Gomu said:


> She has reactions clsoe to Superman's reactions which makes her pretty damn fast, she should be able to outspeed him, and if this is post-mantra reactor he should be capable of keeping up with her. Godwave allows her to kick his ass though, but if Asura gets a punch off he crushes her. By the way Post-Mantra Asura's six Vajra Arms turn into Mantra Asura's Arms +4 more which have a huge increase in power (capable of effortlessly destroying Gohma Viltra, though having a hard time against Core Viltra.)



she's been smash on by the best in dc from superman to doomsday.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 26, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wonder Woman when protecting Zeus as he charged up, was able to stop multiple shards from the Shattered God. Each Shard according to her had light of a small star. She also blocked a fireball charged up by all the Olympian Gods. She blocked punches from Pele, Hawaiian Goddess of Violence, who she states is punches harder than Superman.
> 
> However her best strength feat is pulling earth with the help of Superman and Martian Manhunter



hmm then she better not go on physical fight, since Asura in his destructor form was putting out stars with his fist which were more than likely traveling FTL, he also punched a creator god ten times the size of the sun so hard it broke


----------



## Red Angel (Apr 27, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> hmm then she better not go on physical fight, since Asura in his destructor form was putting out stars with his fist which were more than likely traveling FTL, he also punched a creator god ten times the size of the sun so hard it broke



Well Wonder Woman can tag the Flash so she could be faster than Asura

Just sayin'


----------



## TedMk2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Was it ever verified that those were stars? Because from the scale of things, considering that Asura was only marginally bigger than the Earth, even the biggest 'star' didn't appear to be that much bigger than Jupiter.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, Niku and his poor taste, thinking that Naruto has a better story than Asura's Wrath.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Apr 27, 2012)

Which is puny compared to Asura's. Lol, thinking the game is cliche when he likes Naruto more  (I like both, but naruto obviously has worse character)

It's lik ehe never noticed that Asura and Yasha are basically Kazuma And Ryouhou from S-cry-ed, personality wise.


----------



## Surtur (Apr 29, 2012)

eaebiakuya said:


> In a issue is said she has better reactions than Superman.



Except no..she doesn't have better reaction time.  Superman has more raw speed, he has better reaction time, he has better flight speed.  When it comes to physical stats like strength, speed, and durability Superman is just plain better then Wonder Woman.  That's kind of why people were going "wtf?" when that comic came out.

She has superior fighting skill, that's about it.



StealthRanger said:


> Well Wonder Woman can tag the Flash so she could be faster than Asura
> 
> Just sayin'



Deathstroke can tag the Flash too, most of his rogues gallery have tagged him various times over the years and most of them don't have any super speed at all.  Flash is the poster boy for getting tagged by people who have no business tagging him.

Wonder Woman is much faster then most of the Flash rogues, but she still falls into the category of "couldn't legitimately tag Flash on her best day".  In fact, it could be Flash on his absolute worst day and she still wouldn't come close.


----------



## Estrecca (Apr 29, 2012)

Surtur said:


> Wonder Woman is much faster then most of the Flash rogues, but she still falls into the category of "couldn't legitimately tag Flash on her best day".  In fact, it could be Flash on his absolute worst day and she still wouldn't come close.



That requires us to kind of ignore the largish number of times in which she has done just that kind of thing to Flash or other members of the Flash family. Just from what I remember, she was shown to be dead even with Jesse Quick, was outfighting and dodging Flash during her blindness period, managed to lasso Zoom during the same...

To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised at all to discover that there are dozens of such incidents scattered over Diana's post-Crisis career. For some reason, people seem to have trouble acknowledging Wonder Woman as a legitimate Superman class heavyweight.


----------



## Surtur (Apr 30, 2012)

Estrecca said:


> Just from what I remember, she was shown to be dead even with Jesse Quick



Jessie isn't anywhere near Wally level.



> was outfighting and dodging Flash during her blindness period



A Flash who wasn't fighting above the speed of sound, IIRC.



> managed to lasso Zoom during the same...



Zoom is someone who is faster then Wally West, the "I can evacuate a city of half a million people in less then a second" Wally West.  Wonder Woman isn't really that consistently fast.  Does she have anything on the level you are claiming other then tagging members of the Flash family?



> For some reason, people seem to have trouble acknowledging Wonder Woman as a legitimate Superman class heavyweight.



I have no trouble accepting that.  I do have trouble accepting that Wonder Woman is on the level of Wally West.  I do have trouble accepting she is on the level of Zoom.  That's not her being in Supermans class, that's her being so far above Superman it isn't even funny.

I'm fine with her being that fast though, if she's legitimately that quick she'll have feats to show it besides tagging the Flash family.  Even her "blocking projectiles coming from all angles" feat doesn't hold a candle to the Flashes high end stuff.

She could very well have feats on Wally's level and if she does I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 30, 2012)

some speed feat 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wonder Woman is not at the same level of speed as Zoom.  Not by a long shot.  When the Justice League fought Professor Zoom in the beginning of the Sinestro Corps War, he completely evaded her and Superman, even ducking out of the Lasso of Truth.

There is no way she can keep up with a Flash that bothers to go at full speed, and they usually do not use the full extent of their speed in most situations.


----------



## Surtur (May 6, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> Wonder Woman is not at the same level of speed as Zoom.  Not by a long shot.  When the Justice League fought Professor Zoom in the beginning of the Sinestro Corps War, he completely evaded her and Superman, even ducking out of the Lasso of Truth.
> 
> There is no way she can keep up with a Flash that bothers to go at full speed, and they usually do not use the full extent of their speed in most situations.



This is exactly what I was saying, she has no feats that come anywhere near his high end feats.

Side note: I want to thank everyone on this board.  It's been brought to my attention I have my very own page on the OBD wiki dedicated to me.  I'm flattered people took the time to do it.  From the description on the page, it seems that yes..I do fit right in here and have a lot in common with a lot of members.

Here I was thinking people didn't care.


----------



## Gomu (May 6, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> Wonder Woman is not at the same level of speed as Zoom.  Not by a long shot.  When the Justice League fought Professor Zoom in the beginning of the Sinestro Corps War, he completely evaded her and Superman, even ducking out of the Lasso of Truth.
> 
> There is no way she can keep up with a Flash that bothers to go at full speed, and they usually do not use the full extent of their speed in most situations.



Because they can ignite the atmosphere with their friction.* UNLESS* of course they use the speed force in order to nullify the laws of physics towards those kinds of things.


----------



## Surtur (May 6, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Because they can ignite the atmosphere with their friction.* UNLESS* of course they use the speed force in order to nullify the laws of physics towards those kinds of things.



I'm pretty sure the speed force automatically nullifies such things.


----------



## Gomu (May 6, 2012)

Surtur said:


> I'm pretty sure the speed force automatically nullifies such things.



No. You have to gain a large amount of control over the speed force and choose when it does or doesn't do so. Meaning if a Flash wanted to he could turn off the protection and ignite a planets atmosphere automatically just by running at a high enough speed.


----------

